# South Florida Woods



## pdsniper (Jan 4, 2011)

This is what traditional wood's looked like in South Florida untill all the non indiganis plants and Animals took over


----------



## cobra97 (Jan 4, 2011)

That is beautiful. Think I may ride over to lake O this AM just to see some of the beauty in person. It is a really pretty drive across Martin highway from Stuart / Palm City to 441.

Thanks for posting.

Terry


----------



## sgtgacop (Jan 4, 2011)

Great shots. Love the reflection in the first one.


----------



## quinn (Jan 4, 2011)

Sweetness!Great shot man!


----------



## ronfritz (Jan 4, 2011)

Great shots!  Very pretty country.  If I lived there I'd hop in the truck and go for a ride like Cobra.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 4, 2011)

Great habitat shots!  I love easing through some of that country!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 4, 2011)

they are beautiful. sure would like to spend a bit more time in country like that !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2011)

Easy to see why the early explorers thought they had found Paradise. Beautiful country.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 4, 2011)

Beautiful shots of some mighty pretty country.  Thanks for sharing it with us.

Hoss


----------

